# Admins



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

I'd just like to publicly say that the admins on this site are awesome. They do a great job dealing with a lot of our crap and rarely get thanked for it. The is by far the best site of its kind and its largely due to all the volunteer man hours they put into this place. So please, lets give them all give them a big THANKS!!!!!


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

+1


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

doody said:


> I'd just like to publicly say that the admins on this site are awesome. They do a great job dealing with a lot of our crap and rarely get thanked for it. The is by far the best site of its kind and its largely due to all the volunteer man hours they put into this place. So please, lets give them all give them a big THANKS!!!!!


Well, I'd like to have a nickel for every time .45 said that.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> doody said:
> 
> 
> > I'd just like to publicly say that the admins on this site are awesome. They do a great job dealing with a lot of our crap and rarely get thanked for it. The is by far the best site of its kind and its largely due to all the volunteer man hours they put into this place. So please, lets give them all give them a big THANKS!!!!!
> ...


You would have a whole two cents! :O•-:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

:^8^: *()* *(())* *(())* *OOO* -oooo- *\-\* *(u)*


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

doody said:


> ...and its largely due to all the volunteer man hours they put into this place.


I dont think the goob gets much sleep. If he got paid overtime he'd be a millionaire!


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

ya do a good job, but why cant we mention local shops/outfitters and such any more? is it as much of a sin as beer is?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Beer a sin? I'm doomed a thousand times over..


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

kochanut said:


> ya do a good job, but why cant we mention local shops/outfitters and such any more? is it as much of a sin as beer is?


Maybe wygoob could forward you our private discussion? He brought up many good points that I never even thought of. Basically it's ok to name names with personal experiences, good or bad, but these threads where legal allegations are made are best left out of the court of public opinion.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

doody said:


> kochanut said:
> 
> 
> > ya do a good job, but why cant we mention local shops/outfitters and such any more? is it as much of a sin as beer is?
> ...


well said


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> doody said:
> 
> 
> > kochanut said:
> ...


Your integrity is infectious.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

well that answers every question that i had running through my head


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

kochanut said:


> well that answers every question that i had running through my head


Ditto.....I kind of have a closed mind anyhow.


----------

